# New World Record at Nationals 2010



## StachuK1992 (Aug 9, 2010)

Orangina - Jules Manalang 48.46s


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 9, 2010)

for??


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 9, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> for??


Orangina.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 9, 2010)

I see... was it cold?


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 9, 2010)

YAY WAFFLE


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 9, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> I see... was it cold?



Not sure, but I know it was zesty and pulpy.


----------



## Edward (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## number1failure (Aug 9, 2010)

what is orangina?


----------



## InfernoTowel (Aug 9, 2010)

Roux?


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 9, 2010)

Is that that stuff that people drink at football games that tastes too tangy or is it just at my school's football games?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> Roux?



LOL :fp
lrn2readpostsabove.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Aug 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> InfernoTowel said:
> 
> 
> > Roux?
> ...


lrn2sarcasm


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 9, 2010)

He didn't do it blindfolded though.


----------



## number1failure (Aug 9, 2010)

are nationals just cubing comps or tons of different types of comps like orangina drinking


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 9, 2010)

ORANGINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 9, 2010)

If it were in California (again), it'd be Jarritos you'd be chugging.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 9, 2010)

What a ****ing pointless thread


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> What a ****ing pointless thread





04mucklowd said:


> noone cares


----------



## number1failure (Aug 9, 2010)

So this is all a thread about the fact that a new world record was set for chuggin' a bottle of Oranginas?


----------



## Faz (Aug 9, 2010)

Ya, it's WR!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Ya, it's WR!



What do you know about WR's?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 9, 2010)

Faz has actually been practicing Orangina at home and is sub30.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2010)

I do Orangina OH blindfolded.
Can't beat Waffle though, he's too pro.


----------



## coinman (Aug 9, 2010)

Dan Cohen 5x5x5 - 1:04.33 WR

Andrew Nelson Square -1 10.90 WR

David Woner Rubik's Clock - 6.25 WR


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 9, 2010)

coinman said:


> Dan Cohen 5x5x5 - 1:04.33 WR
> 
> Andrew Nelson Square -1 10.90 WR
> 
> David Woner Rubik's Clock - 6.25 WR


Jules Manalang Orangina - 48.46 WR


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> coinman said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Cohen 5x5x5 - 1:04.33 WR
> ...



Rowe Hessler 2x2 - 0.96


----------



## Me (Aug 9, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> What a ****ing pointless thread



This is precisely why I don't post on here as much as some people. Most of the threads eventually get overwhelmed by posts of unrelated banter, internet memes, and inside jokes. Meanwhile the serious posts just get lost in the Sea of Silly, and ultimately a thread turns into a bunch of Portal one-liners instead of an actual discussion. Sure there are valuable threads from time to time, but they're not as common as it used to be... 
...and yes, this is self hypocritical, as this post is essentially unrelated to the topic at hand


----------



## Innocence (Aug 9, 2010)

Me said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > What a ****ing pointless thread
> ...



Generally most spam gets 3 times as many posts as actual useless posts. But if you read the useful posts they can be quite...useful.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 9, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> If it were in California (again), it'd be Jarritos you'd be chugging.



we have jarritos here too.


----------



## riffz (Aug 9, 2010)

Me said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > What a ****ing pointless thread
> ...



Welcome to off-topic discussion.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 9, 2010)

Ţ͂ͯ̈́̅̎͌҉̵̘̜̮͇̭̘̫̖̹͞Hͩ͛̇͊̓́̍́҉̷̯͓̫͓̠̻ͅĮ̶͈̗͈̠̭̭͚͓͇̖̭̹̪̣̼̜͕̘͇ͪ̊̉̎̆̔ͯ̈́̅̌ͪ͟͟S̴̛̳͍̤̬̲̲̙͖͆ͧͤ̈̆̈́͂̊ͫ͑̂̊ͣ̍̕ ̨̯͖͔͕̹͖̣͓̦͇͖͖̎͐̓̈̃̄̏̃ͮ͛͘ͅW̔̆̍͐ͩͥ͗̆̋̇́̌ͪ͢͠҉̸̭͍̥̣̹̘͞Ȁ̵͈̲͙̪̫̬͔͙̬̥̲̘̟̩͓̗̤͑̇ͭ̅̾̌̇͑̓̾̍͌͛̈́̌ͮ̊͘S̴͇̣͉̟͓͍͕̱͔̗̦͚̲̆ͪ͒̀͘͠ ̶̷̛̙͕̹͚͉͖̘͇̝̻̮̤̖̗̰̥ͣ̐͐̐ͥ̂̌̌̉̇ͣͪͭ̈ͫ̈́ͨ͑͠A̶̡̧̠̭̰̤͔̫̹͖̦͉̣͚̙̹̽̎̽̀ͦͮ̂̾ͮ̓ͮͥ̒̂ͩ̿̑ ̸͚̫̠̪̺̭̯̳̳͈̠̤͉ͦ̋̌̈̍́̚͞ͅṪ̷̵̞͚̭̤̼̟͉̟̺̼̅̽͗ͧ͜͢͡R͑́̔̅͋̈҉̵̯͇̹͕̼̹̥̙̞̭́͟͞I̷̡̗̮̱͙̮̣̜̻̪̭͍͔̜͔͓ͣͭ͗́U̵ͥͤ͆ͫ͛͏̼̭̳̩̲̘̹̟͈Mͣ̈̿͛ͥͬ҉̷̧̧͚̙͓̳͓̠͔͔̩̦̠͡P̉͆͆̔̋̀̚͏͜͢҉̭̱̬͉̝͕̜̣͙͓̥͎H̴̩̝̺̙̠̦̼͍̩̜̞̎̏̏ͬ́̈́ͣ̓ͫͬ̓͌͐


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 9, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > If it were in California (again), it'd be Jarritos you'd be chugging.
> ...



WHAT?! Aw, man. Could've used some of that.


----------



## shelley (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry, no WR. No competition officials witnessed the record and signed off on it.


----------

